
Punch Club's Guide to Pixel Art - douche
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/AlexNichiporchik/20161205/286829/Punch_Clubs_guide_to_Pixel_Art.php
======
douche
If you haven't tried Punch Club, it's worth the $10 on Steam. I think it's
some beautiful pixel art, and it's kind of addicting. I started playing one
evening and looked up to see the sun poking in the windows the next morning...

